
How A Facebook Like Is Worth $12 In Ticket Sales - hypebot - nechmads
http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2011/04/study-the-value-of-social-commerce-or-your-facebook-like-was-worth-12-in-ticket-sales.html
======
greattypo
Hold on a second. Are they just dividing Total Sales by #Likes? Or are they
actually tracking the entire sales funnel to know which buyers came referred
from social media?

There's a huge difference in approaches like these, and I wish they'd be more
specific in what they're measuring.

